# Psycho Kitty!!!



## Spartan (May 31, 2005)

My kitten is being a psycho... he contiunously just runs from point A to point B and jumping on tables, pullin things down and making a general mess of the place. He just runs, back and forth, back and forth... 

I try to play with him when he's hyper, but he bites hard and claws the sh$t out of me... then he gets bored. Yoy! Suggestions? 8O


----------



## Meowmie (Jun 4, 2005)

Okay. The number one rule, you don't try to play with a kitten or cat when he is hyper. That just doesn't work. 
Now tell us, what's been happening since we had this conversation?
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=20156
Have you been working with him at all based on all the advice?
Or were you just hoping the problems would go away on their own?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Cute kitty!! Kittens will do that kind of stuff. Don't play with him using your hands. Use interactive toys. Feathers on a string attached to a wand. That kind of stuff. Don't handle him what he's excited. Wait til he calms down. 8)


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

What Meowmie and Tim said! Truly if you follow their advice about rough play he will learn what's O.K. and what isn't, but you have to be CONSISTANT! As far as running around goes he's a kitten and that's what they do.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

what a cutie pie! kittens will be kittens! TG!


----------



## Spartan (May 31, 2005)

Meowmie said:


> Okay. The number one rule, you don't try to play with a kitten or cat when he is hyper. That just doesn't work.
> Now tell us, what's been happening since we had this conversation?
> http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=20156
> Have you been working with him at all based on all the advice?
> Or were you just hoping the problems would go away on their own?


If I pet him when he’s eating, he is fine… but seems every other time he just wants to play, which is okay, until he bites. Typically, I can’t even interact with the little guy unless he’s just woken up or just falling asleep, otherwise he just bites: if I try and pet him, he bites; if I try and give him a little hug, he bites my face; if I try letting my hand limp up, he still bites; if I tell him no, he still bites. One time I let my hand limp and said no every time he bit me until, literally, the 20th time I gave up.

He’s a good little kitten, but I just thought I’d be able to be more personal and interact with him better. I guess I'll have to use other means to be personal... 8O


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I still think you're trying to do too much too fast. Meowmie gave you a detailed step-by-step plan for desensitizing your cat to petting in the previous thread. Here is her post:
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=199291#199291

This method does work, but it has to be followed, and followed with patience and persistence.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

When I first got my 'Little-one' he was about 10 mos. old. He was very powerful and bit VERY hard. He didn't have a clue how to play. Everytime he bit me I'd say 'No' very firmly and gently push my hand/arm/leg into his mouth. He stopped biting hard very quickly. If he started playing too roughly, ie. 'rat catcher' I'd stop petting or playing with him and ignore him completely for a few minutes. He learned very fast what was O.K. and what wasn't. Really, if you follow what people have said he'll be fine. But you have to be consistent.
And, Oh my God, your little warrior is SOOOO cute!!!!!


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, that picture is adorable!!!

My cat is psycho too!!! He's 1.5 yo. He's been with me for a month. He runs around here like there is no tomorrow. I have had to cat field my house, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!! I was at an art fair the other day, and everything I liked, I heard myself say "no, Sampson will tear that up", LOL!!

I personally think the psycho stage is a good thing. My late Jazzy died in May, and she was 10.5 yo. Enjoy the psycho kiddy stage while you have it 

Also, he does bite hard too. I just tell him "no", but so far I think he laughs that off, LOL!! Oh well... I know from my last cat that this stage will end, so I'm just enjoying it.


----------

